# Honda EU3000is questions.



## johndeerefarmer (Sep 28, 2017)

I currently use two Honda EU2000's to run my RV. I have a 15k a/c. I am interested in the EU3000is because it's electric start.
From what I have read the EU2000's actually produce over their rated wattage. Is the EU3000is similar?

I am wondering how well it will start a 15k a/c? What about in high heat or at higher elevations- 8-9000 feet?

I see that their is an aftermarket elec choke kit available. Anyone have any experience with it?

What about a remote? I see several companies sell them? Any better than others?

Thanks


----------



## Predator (Sep 19, 2017)

Roughly speaking.....

15,000 btu RV air conditioner needs -- 3500watts startup	1500watts Running (depending on it's efficiency)
Here's a handy power usage chart.....
http://www.ramsond.com/wattage-chart/

As you can see from the chart, the largest AC unit a single Honda eu2000i can start and run safely is 7,000btu
Anything bigger and it really pushed the little genny hard.

So the 3000 might start it and run the 15000BTU AC (with no other load) but pushing the generators at close to their peak repeatedly or for extended periods is not good. Remember, the 15000btu AC will surge to 3500watts every time the compressor kicks in. Probably would be better to set the temp VERY low to just keep it running once started.

The two EU2000i's combined have more amperage and wattage available. I happen to also have a EU2000i and I've found it will go into overload right at it's rated surge limit of 2000watts. So even with the two EU2000i's you are pushing it close at startup.

If I were running THAT AC unit, I'd have at least a 3500watt unit (running watts) with a 4000 watt surge capability.

Think of it like this......

You "Could" ride two 250lb people on a 50cc scooter......but you'd be overworking it and it wouldn't last long.


----------

